# bronze urn



## tenderbuttons

Could someone please help me translate these characters? They're on the bottom of a bronze urn. I think it's Korean... Thank you!


----------



## kenjoluma

One thing for sure is, this picture is upside-down.


----------



## kenjoluma

I personally downloaded your picture and put it upside down.
I cannot tell the second character, though. I think 魁X堂製. 魁X堂, I presume, is a name of someone, or a company(a guild?), and 製 means 'made, produced'.

So, It indicates who made this urn. Just like 'Made by XXX'.


----------



## tenderbuttons

Oh! Thank you. That makes sense.


----------

